# Things Nissan should do when they update the MFD software



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

I would expect that the 'soft' dashboard would have a lot more features.

Maybe we should suggest a list of improvements to Nissan!

I'd like to see;
1. Peak level indicators on gauges
2. usb download of historic gauge data
3. historic display - min/max
4. rpm display
5. rpm,G, gear and speed combined. historic trace.
6. 0-60 timer
7. 60-0 timer
8. 1/4 mile timer.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

And the multi G-force should show G on a 360degree display - that would be good on one of the large displays (screens 1 & 3).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They don't show the peak? That's odd, they even do that on the R34GTR.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

real datalogging - they could have used the CF slot. Dammit.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

A Homer Simpson voice for the nav system. :chuckle:

TomTom, portable GPS car navigation systems - Original Homer Simpson voice


How about an SDK (software development kit)? The possibilities would be pretty much limitless if companies/developers could program there own applications.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> They don't show the peak? That's odd, they even do that on the R34GTR.


Does show the peak but not the direction of the force - currently its a histogram scrolling right to left as time passes. I'd like to see it on like a radar screen showing direction of the force, with concentric circles showing the amount of G......


----------



## richard-r35 (Mar 24, 2008)

SDK - now you're talking!


----------

